# SXR Changing Hands - New Auction Site



## Doc (May 19, 2011)

Many will have heard by now that Diane and I have decided to retire from serious reptile breeding and from running Southern Cross Reptiles. In the 20 years Diane and I have been together, we have never been able to take a decent holiday together because of all the reptiles. Once the collection grew to over 1,000 animals it became almost impossible to have any sort of holiday together.

With our sixties on the near horizon, we feel it important to free ourselves to do some travelling while we still have our health. And something else all you youngsters wouldn’t think about is that our hands are buggered from cleaning cages and washing hundreds and hundreds of water bowls – it’s certainly something we won’t miss.

A large portion of the collection, the cages, incubators, rat and mouse breeding facilities, baby racks, web site and so are being taken over by a much younger couple named Steve and Missy. We have known them for a long time and Steve has worked for Southern Cross Reptiles for the last 3+ years. Both are very down to earth, reliable and honest people. I’m sure you will be hearing a lot more from them in the future.

We still have a lot of outstanding stock that we plan to gradually part with over the next 12 months. The variety of pythons we are still to sell is very diverse and if you can think of it we will probably be parting with it at some stage. 
Because I always enjoyed running the snake auctions, I’ve had a go at building an automated auction site to sell a portion of our animals. Typically these snakes will be some of the more interesting stuff, but there will be something there to interest most tastes. At the moment, we are auctioning hypo bredli, albinos, a couple of the more unusual Antaresia, an Aussie GTP, a caramel Coastal and a pair of Olives.

You can access the site by clicking on the auction icon on our home page or directly by going to SXR Australian Reptile Auctions | Make your bid!

We are not parting with all our snakes but we are going to keep it to a very small group. We intend to hold onto a pair of GTPs, Destiny (the paradox female albino) and a male albino named Orion which is bright gold and white. I’m also going to keep my favourite snake Brutus, a 17 year old male olive … and we’ll probably keep one Marble Childreni for nostalgia. It shouldn’t be too hard to find someone to look after our 6 snakes so we can take lots of extended holidays!

I also have a few snakes that I’m going to give away on APS to folk that otherwise wouldn’t be able to access them. Why will we do that when we are quitting… because we can and the hobby has been very good to us. It won’t be through contests, just for people that we think should be given a break. I’ll be back on APS in a while to explain how I’d like to go about this.

Although its not goodbye yet, we’d like to give our best wishes to all the people that have been so good to deal with and those that have been a positive influence on the hobby. To all the whingers and those with negative attitudes that like to criticise everyone else that doesn’t agree with them, I guess there is always hope that you’ll change your ways.

Happy herping.


----------



## longqi (May 19, 2011)

You both deserve the break
Thankyou so much for all your great work over many many years


----------



## cougars (May 19, 2011)

Sound like you both deserve a break...You and Diane were great to deal with and great to chat with...Best of luck in the future


----------



## mysnakesau (May 19, 2011)

Dear Simon and Diane
I have 4 snakes I finally got from you guys after spending two years paying them off. It was a long time waiting but I have told everyone I know, that your snakes were/are well worth the wait. I could never have afforded to pay that sort of money up front but yours and my patience paid off. I was more than happy to wait the time out to acquire your animals. My snakes are now yearlings - pair jungles and a pair hypo bredli. The jungle boy still looks like he's been painted, the colours on him are absolute incredible. I couldn't have asked for a better lot of snakes. They all look better than the awesome photos on your website. Thank you so much for your patience with me paying just $30 a week, and I wish you the very best for your future.


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for your contributions to the hobby guys. I hope whoever takes the business over from you is as passionate


----------



## Doc (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the positive words. Its been a heap of fun and I've met some super people but yes I feel like I really need a break. Getting old is the pits, but I guess its an inbcurable disease we all have to suffer eventually. One of my favourite past times is going bush and hunting herps. I hope to do lots more ... so I'm not giving up the reptiles just the breeding and feeding and cleaning and selling and ... In fact, I have a geat trip planned in July ... and next year I'm going herping in Costa Rica


----------



## Smithers (May 19, 2011)

Enjoy your time away together, all the best with your future plans


----------



## jinjajoe (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for your time & patience with many emails, phone calls etc....... I learnt a heap from you.......


----------



## Doc (May 19, 2011)

Yes Saximus Steve is passionate (and so is Missy). His appetite for the snakes seems never ending. He knows more about the snakes we have than I know and he's always pulling something out to show me how unusual it is of how great the pattern or the colours are. He has a good eye when it comes to detecting husbandry issues and breeding too. Time for a handover ...


----------



## guzzo (May 19, 2011)

Hi Simon,

Patty and Alby say Hi!!


----------



## Carnelian (May 19, 2011)

Good luck with your future expeditions, sounds like fun. You guys have played a huge part in herpetology over the yrs & it is greatly appreciate by all.


----------



## Doc (May 19, 2011)

jinjajoe .... let me say I've enjoyed the hell out of meeting you and all those hundreds of emails. Have you convinced your lady yet in the virtues of reptiles? I reckon you've got a lot of natural talent and will do well (for a Pom) ... and by the way I'm out of Bundy ...Mate ...

Hi Patty and Alby ...


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 19, 2011)

Giving some of your animals away is a very Nobel thing to do....... It's good to know that there are still compassionate people such as yourselves out there. Best of luck in your travels, I hope you have a wild time 


----------



## najanaja (May 19, 2011)

well done SXR for all you have done to the hobby,
I remember the first time i came across your site and some of the amazing reptiles,,,
I even remember i had to email you just to tell you how they were veiwed by me as some of the most amazing specimins i had ever seen.
I got a reply from you the next day and i thought that was great of you to do it...

Its good to see that there were still some people doing all the right things and be able to make something of it...

it will be sad to see you go, but all good things must come to an end and im sure you will be passing the place on to peole who will do you proud..


----------



## wranga (May 19, 2011)

good luck in your retirement. thanks for all that you have done for this hobby


----------



## LizardLady (May 19, 2011)

Doc said:


> Yes Saximus Steve is passionate (and so is Missy). His appetite for the snakes seems never ending. He knows more about the snakes we have than I know and he's always pulling something out to show me how unusual it is of how great the pattern or the colours are. He has a good eye when it comes to detecting husbandry issues and breeding too. Time for a handover ...



Simon and Diane, 'though I don't have any of "your" animals, I know quite a few that do. They all are thrilled with both the animals and service they got from you guys. With this, I wish you both all the very best for your future "golden" years together! Go get 'em guys! 

All the best,
Carolyn


----------



## Doc (May 19, 2011)

Thanks again for the positive comments najanaja and Geck82. Please forgive me but I usually don't find the time to get onto the forums and so I haven't a clue who most of the usernames belong too. 

The reptile bug is an addictive thing. One of my other afflictions is collecting reptile books. I've got thousands and thousands that go back as far as the mid 15th century - when the first book on reptiles of the world was written in Latin by a fellow called Gessner and included unusual species like Sea Serpents (the sort that eat people). I wonder what geographic variation there is in Sea Sepents and if there are any naturally occuring morphs we could work with...


----------



## guzzo (May 19, 2011)

Doc said:


> Thanks again for the positive comments najanaja and Geck82. Please forgive me but I usually don't find the time to get onto the forums and so I haven't a clue who most of the usernames belong too.
> 
> The reptile bug is an addictive thing. One of my other afflictions is collecting reptile books. I've got thousands and thousands that go back as far as the mid 15th century - when the first book on reptiles of the world was written in Latin by a fellow called Gessner and included unusual species like Sea Serpents (the sort that eat people). I wonder what geographic variation there is in Sea Sepents and if there are any naturally occuring morphs we could work with...



Not sure about Sea Serpents but there are a couple of Dragons at my work....but working with them is the problem!!!


----------



## LizardLady (May 19, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Not sure about Sea Serpents but there are a couple of Dragons at my work....but working with them is the problem!!!



Hehehe! :lol: guzzo!


----------



## ramzee86 (May 19, 2011)

Good luck on everything! Thank you so much for all the emails regarding GTPs albinos and RPMs you helped me so much! 
Thanks for everything!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I haven't been in the hobby long enough to purchase a snake of yours, but I'm thrilled to know the business will continue, and in capable hands. After seeing that jungle posted above, I am definitely going to save up for one, its colours are amazing 

Good luck and enjoy your future endeavours


----------



## Doc (May 19, 2011)

Thanks LizardLady for the kind words. Crikey - golden years .... how did this happen ... I'm too young :-(

Its been very hard to finally decide to quit. Now is a very exciting time for reptile breeding. My era was about learning how to breed Aussie snakes and then developing the first selective breeding programs. Today there is so much genetic variety to work with and the off the shelf equipment is fantastic and relatively cheap. 

I brought one of the first pulse proportional thermostats into the country in the very early nineties. I used it to keep hatchlings warm by conecting it to heat tape. The heat tape came from the USA and was used to keep the centre of driveways clear of ice so that homeowners could access the street from their homes. I had to run the tape through a voltage converter. The pulse proportional thermostat was made by a fellow in the UK. Its terrible but I've forgotten his name after 20 years, but we used to talk alot about breeding over the phone. He had one of the biggest collections in the UK. Anyway, his wife rang me distraught one night to seek advice. He had fallen drunk into the Thames and drowned and she didn't have a clue what to do with the hundreds of snakes or the business he had started. That original thermostat is still working perfectly after non-stop operation for 20 years ...



> Not sure about Sea Serpents but there are a couple of Dragons at my work....but working with them is the problem!!!



Hmmm - First thing to realise is that there is a significant difference between crossing dragons and getting them cross ...


----------



## AshMan (May 19, 2011)

Congrats on the retirment! I dont have any of your animals and we have never spoken but all the best for the future and thankyou for your contribution to the hobby


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 19, 2011)

Gotta say *Thank you* for all the "commonsense" articles you wrote for Reptiles Australia magazine. 
You both shared your experiences and we learned heaps.
Enjoy your retirement and be safe and happy.
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## rive0032 (May 19, 2011)

I'm the same as AshMan. I've always visited your website and been amazed at all the snakes I have seen. I've never owned one and I've never spoken to either of you, but I've been in awe of what you have been able to do. You have done an amazing thing for reptile breeding. Best of luck with your retirement!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

Good job on setting up the bidding part of the website, very easy to navigate and looks great.


----------



## Doc (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Kawasakirider for letting me know that. I'm not much of a techo geek and really struggled with it. I hoped it was relatively easy to use but wasn't sure. There seem to have been few problems. If this all goes smoothly, I've got lots of other animals I want to put on the auction site. By the way I ride a Ducati Multistrada 1200S ... 

Time to call it quits for the night ... thanks again to all for the positive words ... I think I'll go and cry in my coffee ...


----------



## SamNabz (May 19, 2011)

Definitely a well deserved retirement, you've done more than enough for the hobby.

Time to see the world you've been missing out on and relax.

I've entered a few of the previous animal auctions SXR have held but sadly never come out on top, maybe this time around I won't be so unfortunate 

Enjoy the rest of your life doing what ever it is you please Simon & Diane, you've earned it.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

Doc said:


> Thanks Kawasakirider for letting me know that. I'm not much of a techo geek and really struggled with it. I hoped it was relatively easy to use but wasn't sure. There seem to have been few problems. If this all goes smoothly, I've got lots of other animals I want to put on the auction site. By the way I ride a Ducati Multistrada 1200S ...
> 
> Time to call it quits for the night ... thanks again to all for the positive words ... I think I'll go and cry in my coffee ...



I'm only 19 and computer illiterate, LOL, I couldn't even make a website, let alone a functioning bidding system. 

Ducati, eh? Do you follow motogp? Rossi is riding them now, he's not doing so well this season. I love Ducati's, I don't have a road bike yet, though. Got any bike tours planned now that you have the time? I hear that cambodia is good if you're into enduro at all.

Speaking of costa rica (you said you were heading that way), I have the chance to go next year with uni as a volunteer, but it will cost me a few grand, so I'm not sure if I'll be able to get over there. If I do, I'll be relocating leatherback turtles 

Have a good one, mate.


----------



## FAY (May 19, 2011)

Best of luck for your 'retirement' Simon and Diane. You pair are not old.


Regards
Fay and Garth


----------



## swan91 (May 19, 2011)

HI Doc,
Ive been a long time admirer and stalker of your snakes and website and the auctions.. Im currently studying veterinary science at charles sturt university and im REALLY interested in specializing in reptiles!! they fascinate me sooo much! However books can only tell you so much. As part of our course we are required to undertake 12 weeks of external 'work experience' at varous farms/ breeding enterprises of a variety of animals (pigs/sheep/horses/cattle/poultry/other). I would LOVE to complete my one week of 'other animal experience' at your breeding facility, if that is all possible. Although now, SXR is changing hands, im sure id still learn A LOT from the new owner/managers! would this be, at all possible? i understand if it is not, due to security/ bio-hazard reasons..
Alex (potential future rural reptile vet)


----------



## lgotje (May 19, 2011)

good luck on your holidays really hope u enjoy it and when u have some nice gtps in your auctions let me know  thanks heaps guys loved chatting with you on the phone 

cheers

locky


----------



## PimmsPythons (May 19, 2011)

good luck with your future old fella and a big thanks also to you and Diane making the trip to support our first queensland reptile expo back in 2008. have fun in Costa Rica ,as i did ,and i want to see photos.
cheers
simon


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 19, 2011)

Good luck and all the best in your retirement. You have both done so much for the hobby. Cheers Daniel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mje772003 (May 20, 2011)

Enjoy your retirement as you have worked hard to represent our hobby and educating others


----------



## 1woma (May 20, 2011)

Im just getting started ( addicted lol) to reptiles and am not lucky enough to own one of your snakes.... hopefully one day i will;-) I just wanted to say thanks and i have enjoyed and learned so much from your articles, and your beautiful wife has been a pleasure to deal with via email. I just wanted to say being a fellow south aussie.... GO SOMEWERE HOT AND TROPICAL FOR YOUR HOLIDAYS, im sure you havent taken many due to your responsiblities with the buisiness.


----------



## -Katana- (May 20, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> Dear Simon and Diane
> I have 4 snakes I finally got from you guys after spending two years paying them off. It was a long time waiting but I have told everyone I know, that your snakes were/are well worth the wait. I could never have afforded to pay that sort of money up front but yours and my patience paid off. I was more than happy to wait the time out to acquire your animals. My snakes are now yearlings - pair jungles and a pair hypo bredli. The jungle boy still looks like he's been painted, the colours on him are absolute incredible. I couldn't have asked for a better lot of snakes. They all look better than the awesome photos on your website. Thank you so much for your patience with me paying just $30 a week, and I wish you the very best for your future.



Sorry, but this has me choked up and blinking back tears. That was just beautiful!


Thank you for what you have done for the hobby, Doc.
Without innovators and the tireless work of people like yourself this hobby would be less advanced than it is.
The above quoted post is proof positive that compassion and passion can marry well within a business structure.
You are good people Doc. and I hope the new stewards have been imbued with the same ethos.

Cheers,
~Akwendi.


----------



## marteed (May 20, 2011)

I was devastated when I found out you were retiring but overjoyed for you at the same time. Thanks to a friend who put me in touch with you, I purchased my first snake. A gorgeous gamon range female (Lolly), she is such a beautiful snake and have just started paying off a male. I have also had the pleasure of dealing with Steve and Melissa, I have just put my name down for a pair of Topaz Womas. They are very friendly and easy to talk to. 
Thanks for all your help, you will be missed!


----------



## Waterrat (May 20, 2011)

Congratulations Simon and Diane, enjoy every bit of your retirement. If you ask me, there is a sweet life after full-time job or full-time business - make most of it. Oh, and keep in touch.

Best regards
Michael


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 20, 2011)

congrats Simon an Diane i hope you have many safe and exciting trips, remember to drop a line here to tell us of any adventures thanks for the many years its much appreciated by everyone in the hobby, 
i just checked the auction site, unfortunately everything is already out of my reach even to put 1 bid in but
i will keep an eye on it ya never know right  have fun and i hope to see the new SXR crew on here as often
as time will allow 

Regards
Nato


----------



## Colin (May 20, 2011)

Firstly I'd like to say thanks for your enormous contributions to the hobby Simon & Diane. SXR has been a long time sponsor, patron and supporter of the hobby and APS in particular.. Many on here remember the generous SXR albino morelia give aways and countless other fantastic animals through competitions over the years on this site. Thanks guys and congratulations on all you achieved in the hobby, you've always been one of the leaders in my opinion.

We known each other for a considerable time now and had many dealings through SXR. I consider you both personal friends more than anything and I want to thank you both for all the help and advice you've given me over this time. It's been invaluable and adapted into the backbone of most of my methods and husbandry I use and has contributed greatly to whatever success I've had with my animals.

And lets not forget the fantastic SXR animals. Most were purchased from you guys without even seeing a picture of the animal I was buying :lol: but everything I ever received from SXR was a fantastic top quality animal that actually exceeded my expectations. Thanks guys for always looking after me with fantastic animals, and an extra big thank you to Diane in this regard - thanks Di  There's very few people in this hobby that I really trust but you both are included in this small group and have never let me down.

Wishing you both all the very best in your retirement and future. take care guys


----------



## mysnakesau (May 20, 2011)

Looked after me well, too, with fantastic looking animals. Their generosity and kindness made it possible for me to own snakes as beautiful as someone with more money should've had.


----------



## Colin (May 20, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> Dear Simon and Diane
> I have 4 snakes I finally got from you guys after spending two years paying them off. It was a long time waiting but I have told everyone I know, that your snakes were/are well worth the wait. I could never have afforded to pay that sort of money up front but yours and my patience paid off. I was more than happy to wait the time out to acquire your animals. My snakes are now yearlings - pair jungles and a pair hypo bredli. The jungle boy still looks like he's been painted, the colours on him are absolute incredible. I couldn't have asked for a better lot of snakes. They all look better than the awesome photos on your website. Thank you so much for your patience with me paying just $30 a week, and I wish you the very best for your future.


 
I just noticed your post kathy.. what a fantastic story and thanks for sharing.. 
thats an awesome looking jungle too!



mysnakesau said:


> Looked after me well, too, with fantastic looking animals. Their generosity and kindness made it possible for me to own snakes as beautiful as someone with more money should've had.


 
sometimes it's not the money that counts at all kathy and its the satisfaction knowing that a ripper animal that you've produced has gone to someone like you that deserves it and that really appreciates it.. Its something that I've noticed lately a few times and I've gotten more of a buzz from the thrill and excitement of the purchaser's reaction to the snake I bred and sold them than anything else. And was pleased that this holdback quality went to someone that will appreciate and enjoy owning it probably much much more than someone who might have paid twice the money for it but not appreciated it half as much..


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 20, 2011)

will the SXR site stay up as is? or will their be a total overhaul?
will the very helpfull noob pages stay up? i have sent sooo many people to SXR to read the Doc articles 
if the site does change please get this page saved


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 20, 2011)

Thank you so much. I purchased two albino darwin yearlings from you last November (thank you for letting me pay them off as well) and they are just the most amazing snakes I have ever seen or held (Esmerelda and my own Orion!). They are my absolute babies. You both deserve success and happiness in whatever you try your hand at next - particularly holidays (lol). Good luck and thank you both.


----------



## Doc (May 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the positive comments and all the PMs. To be honest, Diane and I find it a bit overwhelming and it makes it all harder. In answer to the questions about SXR and the website etc. Yes it will all continue except under the management of Steve and Missy. There are no plans to change the web site now. Diane and I will continue to be intimately involved with the business for the next 12 months but slowly Steve and Missy will take over. We will gradually sell down our remaining stock and Steve and Missy will increase their SXR stock as they breed more animals. This coming season they have taken over all our breeding animals (except for few specials) and will then be selling those offspring next year. As to how the web site develops in a year's time and on into the future, that will be up to Steve and Missy. However, I've still got a backlog of things I'd like to write about and I intend to write a few more articles yet that hopefully will be helpful.



> I'm only 19 and computer illiterate, LOL, I couldn't even make a website, let alone a functioning bidding system.
> 
> Ducati, eh? Do you follow motogp? Rossi is riding them now, he's not doing so well this season. I love Ducati's, I don't have a road bike yet, though. Got any bike tours planned now that you have the time? I hear that cambodia is good if you're into enduro at all.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with being 19 ... want to swap  Yes I love to watch the motogp. This is the first Ducati I've owned. I used to road race but these days I just enjoy scratching around the Adelaide Hills. The Multistrada is serious weapon. Motorcycles are fun but dangerous. Snakes are fun but their danger comes in the form of serious addiction, so you need to wary of both ...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 20, 2011)

One day i will be the proud owner of one of your gorgeous snakes! Thanks for all the hard work that you have put in over the years!


----------



## DanNG (May 20, 2011)

All the best with your well deserved retirement! Costa Rica will be amazing... 
Only new to the hobbie, but your articles have been a great help and the woma/champagne article was so great I bought my first Woma after reading it.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (May 20, 2011)

Massive props to you and Di, mate. You guys have propelled the industry forward over the years with your work on locale and designer snakes, python mutations and animals that used to be seldom seen in captivity. Not to mention the knowledge you've freely shared with aspiring breeders and hobbyists alike. The industry will miss you two!

Enjoy your break, guys.
Den


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

Doc said:


> Nothing wrong with being 19 ... want to swap  Yes I love to watch the motogp. This is the first Ducati I've owned. I used to road race but these days I just enjoy scratching around the Adelaide Hills. The Multistrada is serious weapon. Motorcycles are fun but dangerous. Snakes are fun but their danger comes in the form of serious addiction, so you need to wary of both ...


 
That's great, yeah they are dangerous but I always ride within my limits  I'd love to have a go at some track days once I get a decent road bike. I'd like to go for a 600, quick, but still relatively nimble. I've had a quick squirt on a ZX12R and it was a heavy beast.

I know what you mean about the addiction, I got in way over my head with two jungle pythons, and adopted one with a spinal deformity, but I wouldn't swap them for the world. It's thoroughly enjoyable owning snakes!


----------



## Darkhorse (May 20, 2011)

Thank you to you both for contributing so much to our hobby. I hope you both realise your snakes gave many of us reasons to save our money, and dreams of one day owning such beautiful animals. Enjoy your retirement and travels.


----------



## Dan40D (May 20, 2011)

Congrats on the retirement Doc.
I've never had anything to do with you, only been new to the hobby, but i have admired the website and pictures for many hours. I've read every article at least a half dozen times and although i'm only a newbie i can tell that the australian herping scene is far better off for having had you involved. I'm currently whinging at the wife about a pair of Stimsons in the auction.

Ducatis eh, my brother has one of the current 1098's, weapon is an understatement, it's the only bike i've ever been on that actually physically attacks you, boy it's fun!


All the best and don't be a stranger to the site, i'm sure all of us will enjoy seeing the pics from your herping adventures, where ever they may take you.


----------



## pythonmum (May 20, 2011)

Where to start with the thank yous for you and Diane?!
1. Thank you for my magnificent girl, Shakura (in my signature), from the most recent "Win an Albino" contest.
2. Thank you for her magnificent albino mate, Ra, whom I purchased last year.
3. Thank you for your supportive and encouraging emails when I was cooling, breeding, or just generally marvelling over what wonderful animals I had gotten from you.
4. Thank you for the articles on your website which are the most helpful reading I've encountered. I constantly refer new keepers to these because they are just SO good!
5. Thank you for supporting this hobby for so long and for developing so many magnificent lines of pythons. They are a constant source of wonder and temptation to all of us.
I'm sure the list should go on and on. I hope that you and Diane get a chance to enjoy your canine companions and to travel together for a change. You most certainly deserve to do so. I will eagerly await more articles and news of your travels, as well as breeding projects from Steve and Missy.


----------



## Doc (May 21, 2011)

Thanks pythonmum, Dan40D, Darkhourse, Den, Mimaki, newtolovingsnake, and everyone else. .. Got home a short while ago from riding the Ducati ... perfect day which started with looking at my snakes and then riding through the Adelaide Hills with my friends and then coming home and looking at my snakes and feeding a few babes ... time to watch a movie.


----------



## yommy (May 21, 2011)

I am proud to have SXR animals as part of my collection. All the best in your retirement and next phase of your adventures.

Will the marbles be available to the hobby soon???? that would be a nice parting gift


----------



## Doc (May 22, 2011)

> Will the marbles be available to the hobby soon???? that would be a nice parting gift


Good one yommy - I wasn't planning on giving the marbles away. I do plan to breed them one more time this season and then I'll sell the project early in the New Year.
Thanks for the positive words.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 22, 2011)

I got my beautiful Uluru woma girl Squiggle from SXR and Dianne was kind enough to send both the male from another breeder and female together saving me a fair bit on freight. She also got me to send a photo of the male and hand picked her to go with him. Thanks so much for her and good luck in the future.


----------



## FAY (May 22, 2011)

Doc said:


> Good one yommy - I wasn't planning on giving the marbles away. I do plan to breed them one more time this season and then I'll sell the project early in the New Year.
> Thanks for the positive words.




hahaha They will have a wonderful home with myself and Garth. LOL


----------



## MisLis (May 22, 2011)

Hi All, 

Some of you have already dealt with Steve and I, but most of you haven't so we thought now would be a good time to say hi. For all of those who have dealt with SXR over the years, you will know that the task ahead of us is a massive one - we have HUGE shoes to fill when it comes to providing top quality animals, and delivering great service. There has been many a meal/meeting and quite a few years of hard work to get to the point where all 4 of us know that we are up to keeping SXR going at the highest standard which is expected as well as getting our mindset where it needs to be, with regards to continuing the exciting projects we currently have whilst also keeping a look out for new projects to keep SXR going for years to come. As Doc mentioned, we will be keeping the SXR website as is (why change something that is not broken and works so well) and have a very strong bond and friendship with Simon & Di, so will continue to converse with them as time progresses.................what can I say, we have come a long way from the young couple they met 10 years ago collecting one of every species of python!

We understand that there will be a transition period for people to adjust to these legends of reptiles pulling back from the industry, but we hope to be given the opportunity to make a good and lasting impression on all of you as they have done before us. 

Happy herping!! 



marteed said:


> I was devastated when I found out you were retiring but overjoyed for you at the same time. Thanks to a friend who put me in touch with you, I purchased my first snake. A gorgeous gamon range female (Lolly), she is such a beautiful snake and have just started paying off a male. I have also had the pleasure of dealing with Steve and Melissa, I have just put my name down for a pair of Topaz Womas. They are very friendly and easy to talk to.
> Thanks for all your help, you will be missed!



Thanks for your lovely kind words - you have been fantastic to deal with also!!

Look forward to sending your gorgeous animals to you


----------



## Stirfry (May 22, 2011)

*Missy and Steve SXR change hands*

Firstly Unlike most thankyou too Missy and Steve to introducing me to SXR and to simon and Di almost 6 years ago now.

All the best to these great people in Simon and Di, I wouldn;t have my 3 great looking pythons if it wasn;t for them. Especially my jungles. Thx

For all those that are unaware of Missy and Steve. Well what can I say, couldn't have picked two better people for SXR. With Steve's attention to detail and knowledge and Missy's compassion, business sense and well (good Looks). What a team. Who am i kidding aven steve is a good looking cat. 

Congrats Simon and Di, enjoy your time off and thank you for leaving my two fav people with your incredible SXR business.

Best of luck to you all!!!!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 22, 2011)

Congrats on retirement and I love the idea of giving away reps to those that deserve them but cant afford them, its great of you, keep us informed what happens there would love to see who's life gets brightened up.


----------



## yommy (May 22, 2011)

Doc said:


> Good one yommy - I wasn't planning on giving the marbles away. I do plan to breed them one more time this season and then I'll sell the project early in the New Year.
> Thanks for the positive words.


 
I wouldn't expect you to give them away  But would defineatly love to purchase some into the future. They are something special 

All the best


----------



## tempest (May 22, 2011)

Simon and Di, congratulations on so many years of hard work, producing so many outstanding snakes and sharing your passion and knowledge with all of us who have been bitten with the herp addiction, whether we've dealt with you personally or not! You have definitely left Steve and Missy some tough shoes to fill! That said, I have dealt with Missy and Steve on numerous occasions, I have bought some beautiful snakes from them in the past and have formed a great friendship with them over the years. I can vouch for how knowledgable, passionate and meticulous they are about reptiles and their customer service is also second to none. I know, as you do, they will not disappoint and they will continue your legacy with love and care.

Wishing you all the best in your retirement and travels Simon and Di! Thank you again for all you have contributed to this great hobby.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 22, 2011)

Like many others here I haven't spoken to you or purchased from you, but have spent time admiring your beautiful snakes (especially the albinos - I saw my first albino snake just over 30 years ago, and it was love at first sight - and yours were the first I'd ever seen available for sale), and learning from your fantastic articles. I'd like to join the others here in saying THANK YOU - it's evident you have touched so many more people, and given so much more than you may have realised - and I hope you have a wonderful retirement together, and see some incredible things. If good wishes fuel good karma you'll be in for some wonders.  All the best.


----------



## Snakewoman (May 23, 2011)

You've done very well, taking care of so many animals is definitely something that requires passion, and you guys have plenty of that. Your articles helped me greatly when I was new to snake ownership 2 years ago. I'd heard good things about murray darlings and reading your article on them sealed the deal for me. My mother's birthday was last September, and I bought a murray darling from you. She's a great little snake, very placid and my mother loves her to bits. You've done a lot of hard work and have certainly earned your freedom that's for sure. Have fun on that Ducati, but don't go too fast


----------



## NRE-808 (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I have been dealing with Steve and Missy now for about 4 years and i could not have asked for a better experience. If i had any questions at all, they encouraged me to ask away and explained things in such a way that helps me to help people that i come accross with reptiles as well. Theye were the breeders of both of my Murray Darlings (Savanna and Flash) whom i hope to breed this year.






*Savanna*





*Flash*

I would not hesitate a second in recomending people talk to Steve or Missy if they were interested in either coming into the hobby/passion or looking to expand on their current collection.

Best service, Great people, Good mates


----------

